# Grafikkarten problem!?



## runn71 (18. April 2007)

hallo
ich habe meine alte ati radeon 9250 se gegen eine gainward geforce 7600gs ausgetauscht.
der einbau war auch eigentlich kein problem. 
ich habe jetzt aber immer ein piepen wenn windows hochfährt..und zwar fast ganz zum schlluß wenn der nvidia treiber lädt. es funktionert aber alles 100%!! 
nur der eine pips beim hochfahren nervt. 
es ist übrigens auch nur wenn ich mich als user anmelde! wenn ich den rechner mit admin rechten hochfahre bleibt es ruhig?! versteht das einer?
kann es am stromanschluss liegen..habe beim googlen gelesen das es sein kann wenn man die gk nicht allein an den externen stom ancliesst sondern noch andere stromabnehmer betreibt?!

neuesten treiber habe ich schon drauf gespielt da der alte immer die meldung gab das sli rendering deaktivert wurde!

wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

gruß runner


----------



## ojamaney (20. April 2007)

Also wenn es nur ein kurzer piep ist und auch sonst keine Fehler auftreten, vermute ich mal dass der piep einfach nur eine Status-Meldung entweder von der Graka oder dem Monitor ist.
Beim hochfahren von Windows tauschen Graka und der Monitor ihre Daten aus. Oftmals erkennbar als kleiner weisser Punkt Oben-Links.
Da der Treiber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht geladen ist, tippe ich auf eine BIOS-Einstellung. Suche dort mal nach Statusmeldungen, Warntönen oder allgemein nach Soundausgaben. Stelle die Option "Halt On Errors" auf "But Keyboard". Alternativ kannst Du auch den internen PC-Lautsprecher abklemmen.

Ps.: Die Graka sollte immer einen seperaten Stromanschluss haben. Es kann unter Umständen sonst zu Leistungseinbrüchen kommen die sich bei einem grafiklastigen Spiel auch schon mal durch Bluescreens oder Einfrieren bemerkbar machen können.


----------



## RichBone (20. April 2007)

Hallo

Es kann sein das du den Strom Anschluss vergessen hast oder das dein Netzteil nicht ausreichend Strom zur Verfügung hat.

War das Piepen vorher evt. auch? weil jeder Desktop Piep einmal kurz zum Anfang.

RichBone


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. April 2007)

Wenn es ein OEM-PC ist kann das mit dem Netzteil durchaus sein... eine Geforce 7600 und eine 9600 Radeon haben schon nen relativ großen Unterschied.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sie sich Leistungsmäßig viel nehmen werden, was den Strom angeht... die Geforce 7600GS verbraucht nur 45Watt... Und eine Radeon 9250 29Watt.. (ich hab keine Angaben für die 9600 gefunden)
Jedenfals dürfte die sich irgendwo dazwischen bewegen.. und wenn dein Netzteil nicht ohnehin am Ende war (OEMs sind oft recht großzügig ausgestattet) dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## RichBone (21. April 2007)

Hallo

Hast du mal in Board Handbuch geguckt evt. hat das Board auch nur 4xAGP.

RichBone


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. April 2007)

Selbst eine 9250 braucht schon 8x AGP...
Ein Piep bem booten ganz am Anfang ist schon normal... das ist einfach das Bios das meldet "Alles klar... kann weiter gehn"
Beim Anmelden ist ein Piepsen allerdings durchaus ungewöhnlich... bist du sicher, dass es von der Grafikkarte kommt? Und damit wir uns richtig verstehn: Das Piepsen ist erst bei der Windowsanmeldung? Oder schon ganz am Anfang?
Und das mit dem SLI-Rendering... das ist generell deaktiviert wenn du nur eine Karte hast...


----------

